# jeep comanche



## newguy18 (Apr 28, 2007)

hi my name is bill and i was wondering if anyone has a 1988 jeep comanche for parts. i need the taillights a right marker light and some interior parts.the lights cant have any cracks becaus the vehicle must pass an in spection.if you or some one you know has the parts email me a [email protected]. thanks for the help.


----------



## newguy18 (Jun 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> hi my name is bill and i was wondering if anyone has a 1988 jeep comanche for parts. i need the taillights a right marker light and some interior parts.the lights cant have any cracks becaus the vehicle must pass an in spection.if you or some one you know has the parts email me a [email protected]. thanks for the help.



I got everything i needed.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I got everything i needed.




And you said you weren't violated!!!


----------



## newguy18 (Jun 23, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> And you said you weren't violated!!!



I wasn't but i think you were.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I wasn't but i think you were.




Still in denial............well you will grow out of that!!!


----------



## newguy18 (Jun 23, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Still in denial............well you will grow out of that!!!



Remember admitance is the first step.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Remember admitance is the first step.




Follow my lead!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## newguy18 (Jun 23, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Follow my lead!!!:jawdrop:



Don't worry you can tell me all about it,I KNOW IT HURTS BUT REMEMBER WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU AIN'T YOUR FAULT.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> I KNOW IT HURTS.





Dude.............take the vasoline outta your lovers hands and it won't hurt so bad!!!


----------



## newguy18 (Jun 23, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Dude.............take the vasoline outta your lovers hands and it won't hurt so bad!!!



Dude you got a dirty mind how did a simple post about truck parts turn into a story about you getting violated in jail and thinking I was the one doing the violating???? I aint that way.


----------



## kevinj (Jun 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Dude you got a dirty mind how did a simple post about truck parts turn into a story about you getting violated in jail and thinking I was the one doing the violating???? I aint that way.



Yes you are!!!

Your newguy18.

Nobody here respects you.
There's no reason to respect you...


----------



## newguy18 (Jun 23, 2007)

kevinj said:


> Yes you are!!!
> 
> Your newguy18.
> 
> ...



You shut up and go get some education,you still ain't learned how to tie your shoes or change your diaper yet.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> You shut up and go get some education,you still ain't learned how to tie your shoes or change your diaper yet.




Yep...................but you are the master of changing the cotton pony!!!


----------



## newguy18 (Jun 23, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Yep...................but you are the master of changing the cotton pony!!!



Hey i almost forgot you left a purse full of them at my house.


----------



## kevinj (Jun 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> You shut up and go get some education,you still ain't learned how to tie your shoes or change your diaper yet.




LOL I'm not even gonna respond. :newbie:18
:hmm3grin2orange: (except for this).:hmm3grin2orange:

"I got punks like you in my Sh!t" quoted from:
"Frank Sin atra"


----------



## newguy18 (Jun 23, 2007)

kevinj said:


> LOL I'm not even gonna respond. :newbie:18
> :hmm3grin2orange: (except for this).:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> "I got punks like you in my Sh!t"
> "Frank Sin atra"



You can't even come up with a quote all on your own.....how pathetic.
My advice stay in school and maybe you will one day graduate preschool.


----------



## kevinj (Jun 23, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> You can't even come up with a quote all on your own.....how pathetic.
> My advice stay in school and maybe you will one day graduate preschool.




O.K.
Here ya go Pal,
I've got punks like you that look like sh!t of my own !!!

Howzz about that !!!


----------



## newguy18 (Jun 23, 2007)

kevinj said:


> O.K.
> Here ya go Pal,
> I've got punks like you that look like sh!t of my own !!!
> 
> Howzz about that !!!



PATHETIC AT BEST. QUIT QUOTING SINANTRA AND STAY IN SCHOOL.


----------

